# Elektromotor Test 46 lbs



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2011)

Hi ... #h
wer sich evtl auch mit den Gedanken befasst nen E-Motor zu kaufen ...
hab mir neulich einen Excursion mit 46 lbs bei ebay gekauft ->

*Produkt-Highlights und Lieferumfang auf einen Blick*

Schaftlänge: 91,4 cm
Anschluß: 12 V
Leistung/Schub (kp/W): bis 22,0 kp Schub / 510 Watt
Schubkraft: 1495 kg
Der Motor zeichnet sich durch einen optimierten  Stromverbrauch aus, was einen längeren Betrieb bei gleicher  Batterie-Kapazität garantiert.
Der Motor kann mittels Knopfdruck hochgeklappt werden, die  Eintauchtiefe des Propellers ins Wasser sowie der Lenkdruck sind  stufenlos verstellbar.
Dank der Batterieanzeige können Sie den aktuellen Ladestand  der Batterie sehen und so sinnvoll planen. Vor allem können Sie ein  schädliches "Leerfahren" der Batterie vermeiden,was im Fall der Fälle  Ärger und bares Geld spart!
Der Motor ist Salzwasser und damit Meerestauglich!
360°schwenkbare Steuereinheit
5 Schaltstufen vor- und 3 rückwärts
im Gegensatz zu anderen mit *gerade mal 81 EUR*  nen klasse Preis !
zwar noch kein Langzeittest bzw Langzeitfahrt gemacht , aber der erste Eindruck sagt mir das Teil für meine Angelzwecke ideal ist :m
von den 5 Fahrstufen reicht sicher max 2-3 um etwas auf den Kanten zu manöverieren - denke damit wird man auch ne längere Batterielaufzeit hinbekommen #6

*>> klick << *


----------



## andy12345 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor Test 46 lbs*

hallo,
der motor spricht mich sehr an..
danke für die vorstellung !

hast du den noch einen link für mich?
kann den leider nicht öffnen ..

Mfg
Andy


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor Test 46 lbs*

sollte doch jetzt gehen ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## andy12345 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor Test 46 lbs*

jetzt geht es..
und wo kann man den motor kaufen? finde ihn bei ebay leider nicht


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor Test 46 lbs*

*klick *
gibts auch größere / kleinere Modelle .. mit 12V geht es bis 55 lbs


----------



## TR22 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor Test 46 lbs*

Moin,
hört sich sehr interessant an. Hatte schonmal überlegt mir einen E- Motor als Notmotor für mein Boot zuholen. Das hat so die Größe wie das Boot auf deinem Profilfoto (HD4ever). Meinst du der ist dafür ausreichend oder ist das "Spielkram".
Soll halt nur zur Not schnell angebaut werden um etwas richtung Land oder aus der Fahrrinne zu kommen.

Würde mich echt interessieren ob sich die Anschaffung lohnen würde.

Gruß Timo


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor Test 46 lbs*

gute Frage ... steht oder hängt wohl mit der Batteriegröße und dem Gewässer .. |supergri
wie gesagt - Langzeittest steht bei mir noch aus - denke der Motor wäre besser als gar nix an Ersatz, aber für die Ostsee oder besonders stärker stömende Gewässer würd ich da eher abraten.
habe mir den nun geholt weil ich im Sommer das Boot jetzt im Süßwasser liegen habe ... für die Ostsee eher was an 3-5 PS Benziner |kopfkrat


----------

